# [H] Tau [W] $$$ Paypal (AUS)



## Far Seer (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the following: 

1 XV8 -stripped $15 
1 Devilfish -stripped $21 
3 XV25 Stealth Suits and markerlight drone -stripped (drone primed black) $15 
12 fire warriors -stripped $21 
12 kroot carnivores -1 is stripped, rest is NOS $21 
6 gun drones -black $8 


Whole lot for $70 
PM for pics
I am willing to ship internationally.


----------



## Far Seer (Feb 13, 2012)

Edited with prices


----------



## Far Seer (Feb 13, 2012)

Still selling


----------



## Far Seer (Feb 13, 2012)

STill up for sale


----------

